# Need help for my dad!



## Shelly (Apr 5, 2021)

Hello! 

I am here to help my dad out. He took up model trains as a hobby and we both are absolutely new at this. So excuse my absolute lack of knowledge for this. I hope you guys can help out.
Last week he asked me for help putting a certain train in the controller. He showed me hoe it usually is done but this train refused to move. The others worked just fine however. 

Now I am looking for some general directions to hoe the controller works so I can learn about it properly or if someone knows more about it how I may put this train in the controller. 

I will insert some pictures in hopes you guys can help me out. 

If you need more info and pictures let me knoe I can provide.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I don't believe there are any members here that are familiar with the Märklin digital system to be able to help you and your Father.

Join us here and I'm very certain someone will be able to help you:

Stummis Modellbahnforum


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Sometimes there's a CV setting for DC or DCC. Maybe that's it. Check the decoder cv table for that model.

I'm trying to think of other dumb things I've done. I think once I had the brakes on 100% and it took me awhile to figure that out

But horn, bell worked. Also I've had the sound turned off and couldn't figure out why there was no sound.

Oh I see there's a pantograph. It's possible there's a physical switch to go either track power or pantograph, possibly a jumper.

Etc...


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Nice looking Locomotive!


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Each DCC locomotive must have an individual address. Do you know if the decoder in this locomotive has an address, and if so, do you know for certain what the address is?

Sometimes the easiest resolution is to perform a 'reset' of the decoder. If you know what brand and model of decoder is installed, you must perform the steps necessary to reset the decoder to factory settings.

If I were you, I would contact Marklin's service people and ask for help, or join a forum specializing in Marklin DCC.

I wish you luck. You'll find an answer somewhere that proves whether your locomotive is defective or just needs some help.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Because it has those little posts in the middle of the track, that looks like AC power to me.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

It is. AC Märklin.

The locomotive is an SBB Re 460.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

It's funny. It got to where I could stand the 3rd rail idea in o-gauge. But Im ever less of a fan DC/DCC wiring limitations. So.... maybe little nibs sticking up isn't bad for ac flexibility. I guess it has to be premolded in though.


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

Welcome though Shelly, I hope you find your info where Michael suggested.


Severn said:


> Im ever less of a fan DC/DCC wiring limitations. So.... maybe little nibs sticking up isn't bad for ac flexibility


I do want lights and sounds though that are better with DCC are they not?


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Oh I think there's ac "dcc" ... functionality I guess?

The track signals part would be different ...

It's an interesting question I just assumed it.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Märklin AC locomotives use the exact same decoder that DC locomotives use. There is no difference.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I guess you.. well it can be that the dcc signalling... Can be stuck on the ac and stripped off no problem.

It's appealing in a way mainly to simplify the reverse loops or other shorting possibilities....


----------

